
How to Deal with Difficult People on Software Projects - turingbook
https://people.neilon.software/
======
nine_k
An extensive zoo of somehow problematic people, in management, design,
development, and QA areas. Every type is described, complete with the nature
and magnitude of the danger to a project, and ways to fix the situation.

